# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تـراتيـل عصفور وتـرانيـم أنسان

## هدير

تـراتيـل عصفور وتـرانيـم أنسان



مدخ ــل 



وقفت في وسط الزحام أراقب الناس وتحركاتهم .. تـأملت وجوه العابريـن في الطرقات 


فوجدتها حزينـة


وربما تكسوها أبتسامـة صفراء لاقيمـة لها .. وأحيانـاً تمر وجوه تغطيها الأقنعـة 



أتخذت أتجاه آخر ورفعت رأسي إلى السماء 


رأيت عصفوراً يحلق في السماء بكل حريـة .. ربما كان يراقب تلك الوجوه الكئيبـة



كان يشدو ويغني فرحـاً .. ربما يود أن ينقل رسالـة إلى تـلك الوجوه


أخذت بالمقارنـة وخرجت بذلك الحديث مع نفسي 





هذا العصفور 


ماأن يصحو حتى يشدو بـأروع الألحان 



يُصدر ألحانـه العذبـة بصوتـه الشجيّ .. ولذلك أحببنا العصافيـر 



وأنت 



ليكن بدايـة يومك جميلاً .. أعزف أجمل الألحان بشفتيك بـأبتسامتك العريضـة 
فإنهـا صدقـة .. فلا تجعل العصفور محبوبـاً أكثـر منك .. فسر محبتـه في شدوه


وصوت ضحكتك أجمل من تغريد كل العصافيـر





هذا العصفور 


يغدُو ويتحرك بحريـة تامـة .. ينتقل من مكان لآخر باحثـاً عن رزقـه الطيب الطعم 


السهل الهضم


رؤيتـه لمن هم أكبـر منـه حجمـاً .. لم تثني من عزيمتـه ولم تردعـه عن عملـه 


حتى وإن كان ضعيف .. إلا أنـه يبحث بلا كلل ولا ملل 



وأنت 




تحرك بحريـة داخل حدود دينـك وأبحث عن رزقك بدون أن تنازع أحداً رزقـه


ولتتميز بالرزق الحلال حتى يكون ألـذ وأطعم 


ولاتدعي الضعف فليس العصفور أقوى من النسر



فكلٌ مُيسر لما خلق لـه






هذا العصفور 


يبني عشه بكل أحتـرافيـة وأتقـان 
يحمل من أغصان الأشجار مايستطيع حملـه 

وماينفع لبناء عشه دون أن يعتمد على غيـره 


فهو يُـبدع في صناعـة منزلـه دون أن يمْن أحد عليـه 


وأنت 


تحرك بمهـارة وأتقن حركتـك لتصل


أخلص في عملك وأبْن مستقبلك بكل أتقان وأحتـرافيـة تامـة


لاتعتمد على أحد .. فلديك القدرة على أن تـُبدع 


فكر بجديـة في مستقبلك .. فليس العصفور أذكى منـك 


هذا العصفور 


يبيض وينام على بيضـه .. ليـُوفر لـه مزيـداً من الدفء .. وما أن يفقس 


حتى يبـدأ في أستقبـال عائلتـه


فيحتوي صغاره ويعطف عليهم .. ثم يذهب ليجمع لهم المأكل 


ثم يبـدأ في توزيع ماجمعـه بالتساوي بينهم
وماأن يكبـروا حتى يعلمهم فنون الطيـران .. يحتويهم بصدق 


حتى يصبحوا قادريـن على العنايـة بـأنفسهم 



وأنت 



عُد إلى بيتك بقلب مُمتلئ بالشوق ونفس جميلـة 


أعمل على أحتواء أهل بيتك .. سواء أمك وأبيك أو زوجتك وأطفالك أو أختك وأخيك


وكن عادل في تعاملك مع الجميع .. ولتجعل الرحمـة تملأ قلبك 


فليس قلب العصفور أكبـر من قلبك




هذا العصفور 



يبيت ليلـه بكل هدوء هانئـاً


ينام ولايصدر أصواتـاً في ليلـه رغم جمال صوتـه وحلاوة نغمتـه 


وماأن يصحو .. حتى يعود ليشدو أجمل الألحان من جديـد 



وأنت 
أجعل ليلك هادئ وجميلاً .. مارس فيـه أجمل طقوس الحيـاة الأجتماعيـة


وأملأ ليلك براحـة بالك .. ولتستمتع بنـوم هادئ


يساعدك على أن تصحوا بـأبتسامتـك من جديـد


فليس العصفور أحوج إلى الراحـة منـك 



هذا العصفور 


لاتنس أنـه يسبح الله في كل مكان 


وأنت 



لاتنس أن تؤدي فروضك الدينيـة على أكمل وجـه


فليس العصفور مُشتاق إلى الجنـة أكثـر منـك 





مــخ ـــــرج



أجعل من العصفور نموذجاً في حياتـك 


وشاهد الفرق في تطورك السريع .. سواء في صحتك أو نفسيتك أو في كل شؤون حياتـك


طبق ماتعلمتـه من العصفور .. ولاحظ أبتسامتـك الصادقـه تملأ وجهك أينما أتجهت





من بريدي

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
مقال جدا رائع

شكر الله لكِ وبارك فيكِ أختي هدير




> وشاهد الفرق في تطورك السريع .. سواء في صحتك أو نفسيتك أو في كل شؤون حياتـك


نعم, كم سيكون الفرق كبير والنتيجة مدهشة!
وفقكِ الله, ولا تحرمينا هذه الموضوعات النافعة.

----------

